# Does anyone have a sample cutting diet that has worked?



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

I've read through a bunch of diet guidelines online but am looking for a cutting diet (WITH MEAL PLANS) that people have used and found success with.

I'm 5'10", 177lbs with about 18%bf.  I'd like to get to 165lbs and keep a lot of mucle.  My problem with these boards are that people suggest guidelines to follow, though I'd rather have actual meals planned out so that I can just go buy the food and do it!  Please let me know!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

No because everyone is different.  You need to learn to eat properly not follow an meal by meal diet.  If youve read the guidlines then you know how much to eat for your body, what kinds of foods to eat and how how often.  What more do you need?


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay then.....so if I go by the "guidelines" I'd come up with a million different meal plans that are quite different from one another.  So many of them suggest a 50/30/20 ratio or 60/30/10, etc....  I'd like to find someone that found something that worked and suggest it to me.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

I've tried them all and they all work.  If the kind of foods you eat that make the difference.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

And to think that I just switched to this board because I thought it was better.......  sheesh!  

A great no help response to my first post.  I guess that there is no point to the forum since if anyone posts a new thread of "Critique my diet", "Diet help", "good foods to eat", etc...  you can just tell them to read the sticky post since that's all they need.

All I was asking for was anyone to post a description of their meal plans to see what's worked for them.  I find it interesting to compare peoples plans and see how well they are working.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok whatever.  I did help you.  I'm not writing a meal plan.  Look at the online journals for ideas.  You need to learn for yourself not be told how to cut and eat healthy.  Whats the use if you arn't willing to read and learn how to do it properly.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

If you are saying that everyone must read things and find out on their own, then what is the use of this board?  You are doing a great job as a moderator encouraging people to find things elsewhere.  

Rather than reply to my post(s) or anyone else's only to tell them to look somewhere else to find the information, please don't reply and I'll wait for some people that are genuinely interested in collarborating information online.  

Once again for those of you serving a purpose on the board - I'd like to see you post diets/meal plans that have worked or not worked for you.  I'm curious to see how different plans work with your body type, etc...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2003)

If you want to see "sample diets" that people have used check out the Online Journals, many members have posted their diets day by day in detail there.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Ajustana  -- What Jodi is trying to tell you is, Certain foods work against you and for you BUT, in order to find that out, you need to experiment.  Why?  Because our bodies aren't the same.  What may work for you may not work for me and vice versa.  She's not trying to be rude, but rather keeping her response to a minimum by informing you that their are online journals all over the place in threads.

Listen.
What is your current diet &  weight training regimen?  We know what your cardio is.  Now we need clued into how you're eating, when your eating, what you're eating compared to when you're doing weight training and cardio.  Tell us what your typical day is like and I'll do my best to help you out if no one else will.  I've been where you are and feel your frustration.  Believe me.  but you also have to think of the members of this board...when you ask a question like that, we're thinking.......uh..hello......the information is here......try it out...all you have to do is read.  

Just wanted to let you know where we're all coming from.  Everyone here is very very nice and friendly.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> If you are saying that everyone must read things and find out on their own, then what is the use of this board?  You are doing a great job as a moderator encouraging people to find things elsewhere.
> 
> Rather than reply to my post(s) or anyone else's only to tell them to look somewhere else to find the information, please don't reply and I'll wait for some people that are genuinely interested in collarborating information online.
> ...




Please allow me to interject here:

1) Jodi, nice replies, very helpful

2)ajustana, you need to learn to research some things yourself, we are not dieticians, we are people, just like you.  That were once newbies, just like you.  That had to research, learn and ask questions just like you.  That had to try out many different approaches over the years, just like you should and will be doing

3) we are all not a like.  Different genetice, diffrerent metabolisms, different workouts, different sensetivities to insulin, different bf%..etc.....finding out what works for you is part of the fun of  learning your about your own body.

4) the stickies and journals are a great place to start if you want to get some diet expamples.  Jodi's journals are particulary helpful and if you look at my current posts I have listed the diet I am currently using for the next four weeks as an idea for where you can start

5) have a good attitude......whe are moderators and this is a forum.  We are not getting paid to write out diets.  We have other jobs, we do this fir fun and because we love it.  The nature of a forum is discussion so with that in mind quite whinning and pleas post your current eating plan so that we can all DISCUSS it and give you some direction.

thanks,
Patrick 


oh yeah, welcome to IM


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

Well...let me give a try as to what I'm doing now and let you critique it.  

Again, I'm 5'10", 177lbs, about 18%bf.  I lift 4 days a week in a chest, legs, shoulders & tris, bis & abs split.  I also get 3-4 days of cardio in on a treadmill burning 300 cals each time in interval training.  This is all relatively recent, hence the 18%bf.  

My diet usually consists of (shooting for 1800cals):

7am - 1 cup fat free cottage cheese and 1 1/2 pieces 100% whole wheat bread.  

10am - Optimum protein shake - doubled.  I usually drink a double dose so that my cals are up higher.  I have a tough time finding something to bring to work with me.

noon - Lean Cuisine of some sort.  I understand that they are high in salt, though they are about 260cals and a good balance of protein and carbs with low fat

3pm - large package of tuna with some mustard or hot sauce to make it taste better.  Again, not enough cals probably because of my difficulty in bringing something into work.

6pm - chicken breast over pasta or with vegetables

9pm - double protein shake with peanut butter.  (Every now and then I also give in and have some ice cream - it's my one big problem).


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay...one more question before I say anything.......What reason are you wanting to cut?


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

Well....I'm 26 and have always been the type that is able to use good will power to get things done.  I don't have a problem being strict on myself for diet or working out.  Therefore, I first at least know that I'm capable of doing anything I want.  

My biggest reason of wanting to cut is that I see myself in my clothes and have started noticing that my jeans fit a little tighter and I look less proportionate.  I really want to narrow my waste and get much more tight/solid.  I also feel SOOOO much better and happier when I'm healthy and fit.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Well...let me give a try as to what I'm doing now and let you critique it.
> 
> Again, I'm 5'10", 177lbs, about 18%bf.  I lift 4 days a week in a chest, legs, shoulders & tris, bis & abs split.  I also get 3-4 days of cardio in on a treadmill burning 300 cals each time in interval training.  This is all relatively recent, hence the 18%bf.
> ...




Okay, first quiestion,  don't you trainf your back?  It is the largest muscle in the upperbody and can't be over looked.

You need to combine fat/protein/carbs in your meals.  SOme of your meals are lacking.  For exampele the optimum shake.  Don't drink whey protein on an empty stomach, it gets absorbed to fast  and will be wasted protein.  Try having some natural peanut butter ande an apple with it.  Lean cusine meals are not a good option and you need a fat source and maybe even a carb source with that tune.  I realize you are at work but you can cook some chicken breast and make a salad the night before and for the tuna, add flaz seed oil (you need some omega3's in you diet) and that is a good fat source.  brown rice or oatmeal make great carb sources as do sweetpotatos/yams.  Pasta and whole wheat bread are not great carb sources since they can lead to high insulin levels and at your bf%, no offenese, insulin control in something that you really need to focus on.  Other healthy carb choices besides what I have alread mentioned can be grapefruit, apples, strawberries.  I am not advocating a low carb/atkins type diet here but I am advocating a diet utilizing slow burning carbs as a way to control your insulin levels between meals.

what you need is some omega three (eith flax seed oil or fish oil)

what you don't need is ice cream 

and what you really need to do is to apologize to Jodi


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> and what you really need to do is to apologize to Jodi




I don't know that an apology is needed.  This person is new and flat out asked if anyone new of a meal plan that worked for them.  Instead of getting that, he got a personal comment.   If Jodi, didn't want to make a meal plan, she should have suggested he use the online journal.  Just like it was suggested of me when I first started out.

I can see where the both of them are getting aggitated though.  I know I would've been.

A  -- Jodi is a really nice person.  Honestly.  Please be nice to her and use this as a learning experience.   I would suggest you PM Twin Peak and ask him to send you the link to Carb Cycling.  This should answer all of your questions and guide you in the right direction to plan and play with your own meals.

P-Funk is also correct in what he says as far as your eating.  Follow that.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 1, 2003)

simple math caloires in vs caloires burned 
good palce to start is take body weight multiple it by 15 then subtract 500 calories that is your starting point 2700 set protein 
protein at 1.5 times body weight
carbs at 100 COMPLEX  (don;t count veggies - taken maintly morning, before and after workout other wise just veggies with other meals
carbs with protein meals 
1/2 cup of oatmeal dry at breakfast and the meal 2 hours before training with lean protein source 
1/2 cup oatmeal dry and 4 oz yam right after wards with 50 grams whey isolate

so typical day look like this 
meal 1 
p/c   60 grams protein/ 1/2 cup dry,

meal 2 -3 
p/f   40 grams protein/ 15 grams EFAS
pre workout meal
40 grams protein /1/2 cup oatmeal dry

post workout
4 oz yam/ 1/2 cup oatmeal 
60 grams whey protein
10 grams glutemine
1/2 tsp flax oil

2 hours later 
p -50 protein/ 15 fat/ vegies

after 2 weeks add in 3 days HIT cardio 

Let diet take over first then  before dropping caloires add in 2- 3 days HIT cardio  

Hope this helps


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

no need to pm Twin Peak for the link to his carb cycling article.

it's at the bottom of Jodi's posts.  check it out!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> no need to pm Twin Peak for the link to his carb cycling article.
> 
> it's at the bottom of Jodi's posts.  check it out!


   thanks NG


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

no problem!


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm amazed at the number of women on here!  Man...I was on the wrong board before.  


Thanks for some great feedback earlier in the post.   How does something like this work for a diet then:

7am - 2 packets instant oatmeal, 1 cup fat free cottage cheese

10am - double Optimum protein shake with 2 tablespoons PB

noon - Lean meat (chicken, tuna, beef, etc...) with a side of green vegetables and 1/2 cup brown rice

3pm - package of tuna with flax seed oil

6pm - lean meat (chicken tuna, beef, etc...) with veggies or salad.

9pm - double Optimum protein shake with 2 tablespoons PB


I'm trying to keep the meals fairly simple so that I can keep certain things at work for the day time meals and make some things a day before if necessary.

I'm also going to check out that link you gave me now.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I don't know that an apology is needed.  This person is new and flat out asked if anyone new of a meal plan that worked for them.  Instead of getting that, he got a personal comment.   If Jodi, didn't want to make a meal plan, she should have suggested he use the online journal.  Just like it was suggested of me when I first started out.
> 
> I can see where the both of them are getting aggitated though.  I know I would've been.
> ...


BabsieGirl - Its not practical to design meal plans.  We developed the stickies above to help guide people in the right direction and be here to assist them and make suggestions.  Not be their nutritionist.  I'm willing to help anyone that wants to help themselves and learn and read and try to understand.  I will not be there for someone that just wants a diet.  This is a lifestyle we lead not a weight loss clinic.  If people want help then I would expect that they would want to take it upon themselves to learn.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

I would change meal 1.

5 egg whites and 2 yo


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

I used to eat a lot of eggs, but they usually don't make me feel too great.  

However, it can still be done.  Did you mean to substitute out both the oatmeal and cottage cheese for the eggs?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> I'm amazed at the number of women on here!  Man...I was on the wrong board before.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> BabsieGirl - Its not practical to design meal plans.   If people want help then I would expect that they would want to take it upon themselves to learn.



How is it not "practical" to design a meal plan?  It's done all the time.  One was "designed" for you.  One was "Designed" by me. All this person asked was, "Hey, what worked for you?" Nutritionists "design" them all the time.  I didn't say this boad designs them.  Nor did I say by "designing" a meal plan for someone would work.  It's experiemental.  That's like saying, it's not practical to "design" a routine for weight training or cardio.  

"If people want help, then I expect that they would want to take it upon themselves to learn."  I agree.  But, this is a "learning" experience for this person who was wanting to learn what worked for you, for me, for others out there that hit success or failure.  

When I first started, I didn't know it all.  I asked all over the place and did research.  I did a combination of both which has helped me progress.  I still do it and will continue to ask, help and research.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> I used to eat a lot of eggs, but they usually don't make me feel too great.
> 
> However, it can still be done.  Did you mean to substitute out both the oatmeal and cottage cheese for the eggs?



Only eat the oatmeal with something high in fat, if that's what you want to eat.

Hold the cottage cheese till shortly before bedtime.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

Jodi,

Thank you very much for your suggestions.  Those changes look like they shouldn't be hard.  The only one I'm worried about is trying to get more protein for breakfast.  Usually I'm crunched for time to get to work and can't spend too much time cooking something.  Any suggestions other than eggs?

Also, how does one eat the dry oatmeal?  Do you actually cook it in something first?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

6oz of turkey
tsp Mayo.

have you thought about supplements.  maybe a protein bar?


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

Ahh....I forgot supplements!

I do like your suggestion for the morning meal though.  Can I buy Turkey/Chicken out of a can that will work?

I have been taking Glutamine and Creatine (usually when bulking, not cutting)

I'd love to take MRP's or Protein bars instead of real meals, but I don't know anything about them, which are good, or where to buy them.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

I purchase EAS Myoplex Carb Sense bars.
240Calories
Fat Calories:  50
30g protein
3g impact carbs.

yeah, you can chicken or turkey in a can.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

Do you use those bars as an entire meal replacement?

i.e. - could I eat one of those bars instead of eating my protein shake (meal 2)?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

i'd avoid the bars for the most part.  you'd be better off sticking with whole foods and protein powder.  the bars are generally loaded with fillers, preservatives and even sugar (in some cases).  

here's a link to a long discussion where you can read more.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4919&highlight=protein+bars

also, hard boiled eggs travel well so that may be an option if you're on the run in the morning (make them the night before)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> How is it not "practical" to design a meal plan?  It's done all the time.  One was "designed" for you.  One was "Designed" by me. All this person asked was, "Hey, what worked for you?" Nutritionists "design" them all the time.  I didn't say this boad designs them.  Nor did I say by "designing" a meal plan for someone would work.  It's experiemental.  That's like saying, it's not practical to "design" a routine for weight training or cardio.
> 
> "If people want help, then I expect that they would want to take it upon themselves to learn."  I agree.  But, this is a "learning" experience for this person who was wanting to learn what worked for you, for me, for others out there that hit success or failure.
> ...


I was not designed a meal plan.  I was given guidlines, just like the guidelines that I suggested.  Designing a meal plan means eating these food at these times.  Something I won't do.  We provide the guidelines and in those stickies there are an abundant of guidelines and suggestions to develop your own meal plan.  Carb Cycling is a guideline with suggested foods, just like the diets in the sticky.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Jodi,
> 
> Thank you very much for your suggestions.  Those changes look like they shouldn't be hard.  The only one I'm worried about is trying to get more protein for breakfast.  Usually I'm crunched for time to get to work and can't spend too much time cooking something.  Any suggestions other than eggs?
> ...


You cook the oatmeal with water in the microwave.

Try cooking some boiled eggs the night before.  Makes it easy and convenient.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I purchase EAS Myoplex Carb Sense bars.
> 240Calories
> Fat Calories:  50
> ...



this is a good example of what i meant about bars.

we have 240 calories.

30 grams protein.  4 calories per gram so that's 120 calories from protein.

3 grams impact carbs.  4 calories per gram so there's 12 calories.

50 calories from fat.

add it up....182 calories.

that leaves 58 calories unaccounted for


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> this is a good example of what i meant about bars.
> 
> we have 240 calories.
> ...


 

If you'd like I can take the unneeded time to input everything that's on the label.


There's Cholesterol, sodium, potassium, dietary fiber, 2 grams of sugar.

You guys are entitled to your opinions however, for me this works.  If you're running behind on a meal or in a rush and don't have time, these bars DO come in handy.  I don't eat the whole thing though.  I eat it in half's.

A  --  Or like NG said, drink another Protein shake.  You don't want too much protein though because too much will turn into fat. 



NG  --  He doesn't want to cook.  Eggs are out of the question for him.  This was a suggestion.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I was not designed a meal plan.  I was given guidlines, just like the guidelines that I suggested.  Designing a meal plan means eating these food at these times.  Something I won't do.  We provide the guidelines and in those stickies there are an abundant of guidelines and suggestions to develop your own meal plan.  Carb Cycling is a guideline with suggested foods, just like the diets in the sticky.



Okay Jodi......I was under the impression this was made for you.  You designed it based on the guide lines.

I didn't mean to offend you by any means.  I'm VERY low carbs and very irritable....I'm sorry.......



JODI IS A GOOOOOD   WOMAN..........................


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2003)

cool if the bars work for you.

my main point is that glycerine and sugar alcohols have calories and are included in the calorie count listed for bars but don't have to be included in the carb count on the label.  it's misleading in my opinion.  (plus when your body stores fat it converts triglycerides to glycerol to fat.  so glycerol is only a step away from fat)

also, bars frequently contain hydrolized geletan which is not a good protein source.

my opinion on protein bars is that they are a great treat or an option for food emergencies but not something to rely on as a regular food source.  of course they're way better than junk food but lower quality than real food or protein powders/mrps.  

just stuff to keep in mind as you determine how big a role bars play in your own eating.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 1, 2003)

Generally bars are bad on a cut. Contain too much sugar and fat. Especially before a comp


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Also, how does one eat the dry oatmeal?  Do you actually cook it in something first?



i'm intrigued too... just munch on some dry oats??  

surely they would taste much nicer cooked in milk with a tiny bit of sugar on top  (thats what i'm seriously thinking of doing, had my oats with water today they were awful, and in a protein shake ain't much nicer)


----------



## ajustana (Oct 1, 2003)

She replied saying to cook them in water.  However, I've added Sweet-N-Low to my oatmeal in the past.  That works out well.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

I always add Splenda to my oats as well.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 1, 2003)

I think i'll stick to cooking them in milk and with a bit of sugar on top

tap water is just gruesome!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> I think i'll stick to cooking them in milk and with a bit of sugar on top
> 
> 
> tap water is just gruesome!


Sort of defeats the purpose of using oats on a cut doncha think?


----------



## loki (Oct 2, 2003)

i got to the point where cottage cheese and oats make me want to throw up all over mahself, mah roommates, the cat, couch and neighbor's front door. here's what i found on this site to do with them that makes them edible for me.

1/2 cup nonfat cottage cheese
1/2 cup quick oats or 1/3 quaker oats
4 egg whites
a little cinnamon

blend up. fry on skillet with pam. kinda tastes like pancakes if cooked thouroughly. i haaaaaaate cottage cheese now but i think these taste great. can't taste the oats either. i like putting about a tbl spoon or two of sugar/fat free low calorie syrup on top.

1 can tuna
1/2 cup quick oats or 1/3 quaker oats
2 egg whites
optional veggies (onions, peppers, etc...)

mix it all up thoroughly with a fork or spoon. fry on skillet with pam. kinda tastes like...well...shit...i dunno. not too shabby though. salsa or avocado with it tastes pretty good to me. at least now i can eat cottage cheese and oatmeal without making a mess over everything...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

I make those tuna burgers too but I add chopped pickles to mine.   They are awsome!


----------



## loki (Oct 2, 2003)

hmm, haven't tried that. i like pickles in a tunafish sandwhich but have cut out bread so i've been making these tuna burgers...tuna burgers, heh...i'll have to try pickles. i ocassionally mix in jalepeno peppers. yummy.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sort of defeats the purpose of using oats on a cut doncha think?



so because i'm having oats with milk instead of water they are bad?

i'm sure it will make very little difference if any, i can't see how fat free milk is so bad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## sentricyphen (Oct 2, 2003)

besides the obvious sugar content, there are all kinds of chemicals, and i hear that there is steroid content left in the milk from the cows which were given them. from all of this tests show that milk may raise your estrogen levels. and being a guy i dont think u want it


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

12G Sugar per Cup of Milk - For cutting thats alot of sugar


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2003)

What about boiled eggs ... right now I'm eating 6 egg whites and 2 whole eggs ... I'm assuming the same go for boiled eggs?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

Boiled eggs are fine.


----------

